# Tennis in Abu Dhabi



## 278177 (Sep 15, 2013)

Seeking tennis partner in Abu Dhabi of a good club player standard. Have access to a court, I just need someone on the other side of the net!

Cheers, Andy.


----------



## 278177 (Sep 15, 2013)

....


----------



## 278177 (Sep 15, 2013)

Guys! 140 plus views and not a single offer :-(

I have free access to a floodlight court, haven't played for a couple of months, you don't need to be a semi pro, just half decent.


----------



## kundapur (Sep 8, 2009)

*Tennis*



Zazous said:


> Seeking tennis partner in Abu Dhabi of a good club player standard. Have access to a court, I just need someone on the other side of the net!
> 
> Cheers, Andy.


My husband is looking to play so would be really interested! He plays to a good standard! Can we maybe arrange something?


----------



## kundapur (Sep 8, 2009)

*Tennis*

My status says Dubai but we now live in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## 278177 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi there. Wow, eventually a response, that's great ) I had almost given up!

Email me offline at [email protected] and we can take it from there.

Thanks again.

Andy


----------



## mdd (Jul 3, 2014)

kundapur said:


> My status says Dubai but we now live in Abu Dhabi!


Would you care to play?


----------



## mdd (Jul 3, 2014)

*Tennis Abu Dhabi*



mdd said:


> Would you care to play?


 Must post 5 times before I can post my email.


----------



## kundapur (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is an old post? I have dislocated my shoulder and am out of action at the moment but would love to in a few weeks !


----------



## mdd (Jul 3, 2014)

kundapur said:


> Not sure if this is an old post? I have dislocated my shoulder and am out of action at the moment but would love to in a few weeks !


Sure. I'm here and ready to play almost any day.


----------



## mdd (Jul 3, 2014)

Ready. This is current July 4


----------



## mdd (Jul 3, 2014)

Ready to play July 4, 2014


----------

